# Football - Whats your Team ?



## WHIZZER

Simple who do you follow - Can be a Premier Team , European or even you local Kids team !!!!!


----------



## A&J

Man Utd fan here...but am dissapointed ever since SAF retired. Hope things will get better soon.

I do hope Leicester city win this year!


----------



## Will_G

I'm Aberdeen born and bred and support them. I think it would be interesting to hear if the team you support is actually your local team or how you got into supporting them


----------



## Clancy

Chelsea fan all my life :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

I used to love Arsenal , Land , air , sea I'd go anywhere and everywhere 

And then I grew up , And I cannot stand the sport now


----------



## Kimo

Sheffield Wednesday and Leicester

Not for the glory, they're my local 'big team'

I used to support Kettering and go home and away until the chairman robbed the club a few years back. Now that's a small club with a big history


----------



## chongo

Liverpool, best team in the world..


----------



## Darlofan

Darlington - born there but moved 20 years ago. Still support them through thin and thin!!


----------



## Liam85

Glasgow Celtic


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Chelsea


----------



## JJ_

Palermo, Rangers and Chelsea


----------



## vek

arsenal


----------



## Kerr

Celtic.


----------



## GleemSpray

Everton


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gunners4Life


----------



## Andyg_TSi

MUFC although stopped physically going to games post 2005 gimps takeover.

FC United of Manchester for the live football fix


----------



## Cuffy

Ipswich Town


----------



## Pip66

Rather sit and watch paint dry !!!!! :doublesho


----------



## Scooby0775

The Gooners


----------



## Natalie

Grimsby Town season ticket holder - can't imagine "supporting" someone miles away and not getting to watch them live :shrug:


----------



## Brian1612

Celtic... unfortunately even though I am only 25... not the team I grew up supporting anymore.


----------



## alan hanson

inter milan - italian footy has took a hammering last 3 years unfotunately just isnt the attraction but more importantly the cash in it now.


----------



## Kerr

Brian1612 said:


> Celtic... unfortunately even though I am only 25... not the team I grew up supporting anymore.


Lucky you aren't 10 years older or you'd think today was still amazing.

The days of having English premier money to spend are long gone. It was unsustainable.


----------



## keizysaan

Celtic for me, held a season ticket at celtic park for 4 years during the lennon era.


----------



## Brian1612

Seeing just how big Celtic is that it's the most supporter team on this forum so far!


----------



## Kimo

Only half decent team in Scotland, that's why.

No point having any other teams in the league now rangers aren't there lol


----------



## timo10

Leicester city born and bred it's all a bit surreal now remembering the dark days of league 1 to this !


----------



## KugaStu

The mighty Potters..............Stoke City


----------



## Tricky Red

As per avatar, Nottingham Forest - season ticket holder since 1980.


----------



## bigalc

When I was at school I was a big Nottingham Forrest Fan, now enjoy watching Chelsea and Rangers.
Well maybe Enjoy is the wrong word.
My local team is "Queen of the South", the only football team mentioned in the bible.


----------



## Bill58

Rangers


----------



## Kerr

Kimo said:


> Only half decent team in Scotland, that's why.
> 
> No point having any other teams in the league now rangers aren't there lol


You have to take into account the population in relation to the amount of teams. Remember England has 10x the population of Scotland. We also have 4 leagues, although half the size, which is technically too many for the population.

Per head of population, more people go to football games than in England.

There was 17,000 at the Hearts game at the weekend. 17,000 maybe isn't exactly headline figures, but account for the population and and amount of teams, that's the equivalent of an English team pulling in 85,000.


----------



## President Swirl

Liverpool, sadly. The premier league just doesn't do it for me like it used to. I'm a bit misty-eyed for the likes of Fowler et al.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Leicester!


----------



## Demetrios72

Tottenham Hotspur

Only 1 team in London :thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar

South Shields and Sunderland


----------



## mike13

Another Celtic fan, although i take no notice until they get rid of Deila and his favourite Ambrose.


----------



## empsburna

Crewe Alexandra


----------



## Nozza

Charlton Athletic, we are doomed.


----------



## Brian1612

mike13 said:


> Another Celtic fan, although i take no notice until they get rid of Deila and his favourite Ambrose.


I genuinely like the guy, he comes across well and seem very intelligent... but some of his tactical choices are bizarre at times. Ambrose getting a game for one... he should never be near CB, RB he is decent.

That wee McGregor I just don't like, he hasn't got it. Henderson on loan... mental. Not playing Scott Allan and not dropping Johansen when he has been worst that crap all season. He needs to man up and start making the hard decisions about some of the players in that team. Johansen might be his friend/golden boy but your the gaffer, get him dropped until he starts playing again!


----------



## mike13

Brian1612 said:


> I genuinely like the guy, he comes across well and seem very intelligent... but some of his tactical choices are bizarre at times. Ambrose getting a game for one... he should never be near CB, RB he is decent.
> 
> That wee McGregor I just don't like, he hasn't got it. Henderson on loan... mental. Not playing Scott Allan and not dropping Johansen when he has been worst that crap all season. He needs to man up and start making the hard decisions about some of the players in that team. Johansen might be his friend/golden boy but your the gaffer, get him dropped until he starts playing again!


Keeping him on could result in the title going north in May, probably good for Scottish football in general but not for me as a Celtic fan, it's all well coming across well but that doesn't win matches on the pitch, as for the Scott Allan situation it beggars belief, they are a poor team at the moment probably being disguised by Griffiths goal tally


----------



## Brian1612

mike13 said:


> Keeping him on could result in the title going north in May, probably good for Scottish football in general but not for me as a Celtic fan, it's all well coming across well but that doesn't win matches on the pitch, as for the Scott Allan situation it beggars belief, they are a poor team at the moment probably being disguised by Griffiths goal tally


The thing I don't think people are realizing is we are only 2 points off what we had at the same stage last season. Aberdeen were hot on our tails at the same stage also. They fell away at the end and we ran away with it. I agree the performances aren't there but I wouldn't risk losing the title/double by bringing in someone this late in the season.

Will agree on griffiths though, always knew he'd turn out a cracking player but at this moment in time I think sacking Delia wouldn't help matters. Stick with him this season but the scouting team has to be looked at the last few seasons also, have brought in nothing but dross, the recruitment just hasn't been good enough and that's down to them, not delia. Look at the crap he was left with from lennons final season... Pukki, Balde and boerigter to name a few... Add to that the board selling all the good players we had for Delia taking over and the guys hardly had it easy since he started.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Natalie said:


> Grimsby Town season ticket holder - can't imagine "supporting" someone miles away and not getting to watch them live :shrug:


Yeah, well said Nat.


----------



## dholdi

The one and only North End.


----------



## B17BLG

Everton - Shareholder also


----------



## bradleymarky

Used to be Huddersfield town before i started watching rugby league.


----------



## Sharpyyyyy

Nottingham Forest unfortunately, although someone has to!


----------



## Reddaddy67

Another Tricky here👍


----------



## carl123uk

Liverpool fan. Go to around 80% of home and away games


----------



## Versoman

Forest fan here:thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Take a wild guess:lol:

Kev


----------



## Kimo

spursfan said:


> Take a wild guess:lol:
> 
> Kev


Stoke?


----------



## kermnitz

Glasgow Rangers & Chelsea


----------



## RaceGlazer

Anyone who will stop Leicester winning the league !

I hear all the 'it'd be great to see a smaller club win' but as a Forest fan...it would be unbearable !!


----------



## alan hanson

i supported chelsea at the start, then city, then Leicester until the weekend now arsenal. cant see me changing from arsenal town come on the canons!


----------



## Titanium Htail

Chelsea man and boy, lived in London Stamford Bridge Shed End plus Osgood mad times.

John Tht.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

RaceGlazer said:


> Anyone who will stop Leicester winning the league !
> 
> I hear all the 'it'd be great to see a smaller club win' but as a Forest fan...it would be unbearable !!


Leicester winning the League wouldn't be the same.

You lot won the League 1st attempt after promotion to the top flight.

Different scenario.

Wouldn't be surprised if they bottle it now anyway.


----------



## dcj

Manchester City, and yes pre Arab cash injection. Used to be season ticket holder but cant afford nowadays and not that bothered about going anyway. So yes armchair fan.


----------



## dcj

spursfan said:


> Take a wild guess:lol:
> 
> Kev


Arsenal?


----------



## A&J

spursfan said:


> Take a wild guess:lol:
> 
> Kev


I know...San Antonio Spurs


----------



## pajd

I'm a Celtic supporter. Not playing well at all under the manager. No improvement since he came in.


----------



## Rayvon

Middlesbrough. Going to be nice seeing the geordies and mackems come down as we get promoted! UTB!


----------



## Mark R5

Leicester City - and before you say - I've been going to games since I was 7 years old  so no, not one of those who have jumped on the bandwagon.

I'm one of those fans that still think that if there's a team out there that can naff up a 5 point lead then it's my Leicester City.

Fingers crossed for us to hang on though!!


----------



## clubber01

A&J said:


> Man Utd fan here...but am dissapointed ever since SAF retired. Hope things will get better soon.
> 
> I do hope Leicester city win this year!


United fan as well, have a season ticket in Stretty T2

Also hope Leicester win it and if they don't, Tottenham.

LvG out


----------



## leecarey212

Also a man utd team looks odds on for Mourinho to take over not sure if that a good thing though. ... hope Leicester win it they deserve it the most


----------



## Zetec-al

Chelsea!


----------



## shepbomb

Rotherham United - I'm a sucker for punishment


----------



## Dazzel81

Liverpool, hate to admit it after the way we fell apart at Southampton last weekend


----------



## Ravinder

Whoever is on top.


----------



## mike13

Brian1612 said:


> The thing I don't think people are realizing is we are only 2 points off what we had at the same stage last season. Aberdeen were hot on our tails at the same stage also. They fell away at the end and we ran away with it. I agree the performances aren't there but I wouldn't risk losing the title/double by bringing in someone this late in the season.
> 
> Will agree on griffiths though, always knew he'd turn out a cracking player but at this moment in time I think sacking Delia wouldn't help matters. Stick with him this season but the scouting team has to be looked at the last few seasons also, have brought in nothing but dross, the recruitment just hasn't been good enough and that's down to them, not delia. Look at the crap he was left with from lennons final season... Pukki, Balde and boerigter to name a few... Add to that the board selling all the good players we had for Delia taking over and the guys hardly had it easy since he started.


Not surprised by this result, poor team, dire manager who should be sacked forthwith!


----------



## tyson1989

Spurs fan here.


----------



## Kerr

mike13 said:


> Not surprised by this result, poor team, dire manager who should be sacked forthwith!


I knew this would pop up today.

I'm utterly embarrassed. A team that played with so much fear and were in panic stations all day.

When we needed a goal we lifted our game and Rangers didn't know what hit them. However got the goals and sat back.

We should be thrashing a team of that standard.

I said before the game all the pressure was on us and it showed. We bottled it.

Our players were dead in extra time and were clearly not fit.

Embarrassing beyond words.

Ronnie is a lovely guy, but he's not a manager. He simply can't last this embarrassing result.


----------



## Eddmeister

Delusions of grandeur, thats why after 4 years the gap is non existent.

Rangers were the better team 

Oh and im a Rangers fan and instantly think less of a few of you after reading this thread lol


----------



## jr250

Adopted Arsenal fan here. Neighbour is a Gunner and comes round to watch the games on tv. Although after today's performance, he might just have lost the will to watch them.


----------



## Buchan01

Man utd and denver broncos


----------



## Kerr

*A*



Eddmeister said:


> Delusions of grandeur, thats why after 4 years the gap is non existent.
> 
> Rangers were the better team
> 
> Oh and im a Rangers fan and instantly think less of a few of you after reading this thread lol


The gap is huge. One game doesn't change that.

Other than a bad mistake by Brown and a wonder goal from nothing after a throw in that should never have been, what did Rangers offer especially for the last 75 minutes?

Rangers were probably the better team. Their desire was far far greater. They had more confidence and did hold a lot of possession without actually doing anything though.

Any time we stepped up our game Rangers didn't know what was going on. Each time we stepped up we got a goal, got the goal then stepped back. If we kept up the pace there would only be one winner.

The fear of losing was greater than the desire to win.

We were in a no win situation today. Rangers had nothing to lose and that showed.

I was embarrased by our lack of desire and our lack of fitness. It was one of our worst performances.

Why would you feel less of people after reading this thread? Has anyone said anything bad?


----------



## Brian1612

Have to agree with all of the above. It was 60-40 possession to rangers but did you happen to look at the rest of the stats? 33 shots to rangers 9. 

Taking nothing away from the rangers performance, for the level they are at they were terrific but celtic were just poor. No drive, no composure and plenty of fear. Rangers got a fluke of a first goal and the second once again was conceded from a dubious decision by mr. thomson, all the more baffling when he overuled his linesman who had a better view to see if was a celtic throw. You take the throw and score a wonder goal directly from it. 

I just think luck played a huge part today and celtic had little to none. Brown missed a sitter, roberts missed a howler and obviously the throw in decision. Griffiths does the exact same and it manages to hit the bar, the post off the back of the keeper and somehow goes wide. Add to that twice in the shoot out rangers gave us the chance to capitalise on their misses and we couldn't... what sums the flukiness of it up was rogics penalty, anyone seen the highlights? The ball bounces up as he kicks it as the turf moves from his standing foot, you just can't do much... when it isn't your day is just isn’t your day.

Take nothing away from rangers, that first half was all them and they performed well but lady luck smiled on them hugely today.


----------



## Brian1612

Just to add delia has to go now. Lovely guy but tactically hopeless. No commons, no rogic and no sviatchenko from the start? Baffling really and more annoyed he couldn't see roberts was a liability whatever side he was on. Should be noted though at both intervals at half time in the gsme and extra time his team talks must have worked as the team picked it up on both occasions.


----------



## Eddmeister

:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Eddmeister said:


> :lol:


You've been on here for 4 years and never once posted in any of the football threads. Now you've won one game you're on here gloting and trying to wind people up.

Normally the football threads on here are lighthearted.

Rangers won, enjoy it. Don't overplay it though.


----------



## mirdif64

Local team. ICT.


----------



## Eddmeister

Kerr said:


> You've been on here for 4 years and never once posted in any of the football threads. Now you've won one game you're on here gloting and trying to wind people up.
> 
> Normally the football threads on here are lighthearted.
> 
> Rangers won, enjoy it. Don't overplay it though.


Relax lol, ive been on here 4 years but only started posting recently?

Also who's gloating think ive been fairly light hearted just decided to challenge the Celtic advertisement that seems to be getting pushed in this thread.

Seen as thats not allowed I'll retire from discussing football with such sensitive souls.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

City fan here, although should be quiet after this season :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Eddmeister said:


> Relax lol, ive been on here 4 years but only started posting recently?
> 
> Also who's gloating think ive been fairly light hearted just decided to challenge the Celtic advertisement that seems to be getting pushed in this thread.
> 
> Seen as thats not allowed I'll retire from discussing football with such sensitive souls.


The Celtic advertisement getting pushed?

It was yourself that joined in the thread that had zero issue at all, then instantly wanted to point out you "thought less of people". It was a very bizarre introduction to the thread and doesn't read as friendly or banter.

As for sensitive souls, :lol: You're pretty good. Three posts in the thread all aimed to wind people up. Far too obvious and not successful at all.

I like football banter but the Scottish football chat never goes well. It'll go over all the same stuff again.

Rangers played well yesterday. They were really up for it and looked much fitter and sharper than us. It was this that won them the game.

I watched Rangers a few time this season and I genuinely thought we'd win with ease even though we are off the pace. I think everyone took it far too lightly and got burned for it.

Rangers did have a lot the ball, but they didn't do much with it. 3 shots on target and 2 went in the net. The break of the ball fell well for Miller for his goal, the wonder strike came from nowhere and a throw that was clearly the other way. Two breaks of luck.

On the other hand we hit the inside of the post, the inside of the bar, missed an absolute sitter, missed a guilt edge chances and a one on one with the keeper. On another day those fly in and it's a walk in the park. 33 shots is a lot of efforts.

Our players looked unfit and scared. It was a truly awful performance.

The manager has to go and money has to be spent. We've wasted a lot of money on players that just haven't worked out. There's also a lot of players who have dropped off form.

It'll be interesting to see how Rangers get on next year. It doesn't sound as if finances are too well and they'll need to spend money.


----------



## wd40

I`m a dandy 

For those that don`t know that's an Aberdeen fan


----------



## Brian1612

Kerr said:


> You've been on here for 4 years and never once posted in any of the football threads. Now you've won one game you're on here gloting and trying to wind people up.
> 
> Normally the football threads on here are lighthearted.
> 
> Rangers won, enjoy it. Don't overplay it though.


Usually the case though Kerr. In hiding for 4 years due to the embarrassment of their club, manage to scrape a win against celtic and suddenly they all come out the gutters lol.


----------



## Kerr

Brian1612 said:


> Usually the case though Kerr. In hiding for 4 years due to the embarrassment of their club, manage to scrape a win against celtic and suddenly they all come out the gutters lol.


I did expect worse, but I'm sure he'll even regret his *Delusions of grandeur* comments after recent weeks.

From the highs of playing out their skin to beat us, they've fallen to bits on the back of it. Sounds like heads got too big after the achievement. The same thing always happens when someone raises their game for a big win.

I'm sure losing to the worst teams in their league has reduced the reality levels a bit.

Glad it's all change with us. Hopefully a good appointment coming, some good signings and the rest of the squad given a right kick up the backside.


----------



## Eddmeister

Hmm now whos turning the thread in the wrong direction?

If you can take some banter im happy to continue but dont go crying when you dont get it all your own way


----------



## Eddmeister

Also if any of you boys actually support your local team I'll be down the Detailers Box tomorrow morning & we can all kiss & make up lol


----------



## Kerr

Eddmeister said:


> Hmm now whos turning the thread in the wrong direction?
> 
> If you can take some banter im happy to continue but dont go crying when you dont get it all your own way





Eddmeister said:


> Also if any of you boys actually support your local team I'll be down the Detailers Box tomorrow morning & we can all kiss & make up lol


I haven't said anything bad, like my earlier opinion, Rangers played out of their skin that day but still should have conceded 4 or 5 goals, Celtic had a really bad day. It was in no way a reflection of how close the teams are.

We've currently got 80 points after 35 games, Rangers got 81 points after 36 games in the Championship. We also have a better goal difference.

Hearts scored 91 points last year with a +74 goal difference. They've stepped up to the premier league and done well. They've played 36 games this season and have scored 61 points and have a +18 goal difference. 30 points and 54 goals worse off highlights the step up between the championship and the premier league.

I was surprised to see there that Falkirk have actually lost less games than Rangers. We've lost less times too.

It just seems a bit strange that people are raving about Rangers' achievements, when they don't really come close to what other teams have done recently.

We've pushed our manager out the door as 80+ points in the premier league isn't good enough, but 81 points makes Warburton manager of the year? Hearts didn't get that amount of credit for walking the Championship last year.

I thought the Detailer's box went bust? I used them a few times, but their stock levels dropped and they didn't replenish the shelves. They then suddenly dropped off the internet with their website going and no updates to their Facebook page.

It's Celtic v Aberdeen tomorrow.


----------



## muzzer

If i was to follow a team(i'm not into football, much prefer sports that involve an engine generally) then it would be the team i keep an eye on every now and then. Sadly looks like they are about to relegated from the Premier League yet again, Newcastle United.

Despite living 20 or so miles away for most of my early life, i've never been a Leicester City fan but it was good to see them win the title this year


----------



## Jam*

Motherwell Fan and I know we are garbage 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsuematthews

Tottenham for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuddie

Glasgow Rangers fan here.


----------

